# any guys here with experience with Versalab grinders?



## rettaps (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi

just registered to this forum, looking for advice on my versalab, im having issues with the moving wiper, it's carrying around the grinds until i stop the motor.

i tried RDT on it but it doesn't make a difference. the wiper seems to be bent correctly, i have it so close it's almost rubbing, still the same thing.

does anyone have anything figured out to get it fixed?


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

rettaps said:


> the wiper seems to be bent correctly, i have it so close it's almost rubbing, still the same thing.
> 
> does anyone have anything figured out to get it fixed?


This sounds like something is wrong with the static wiper.

Did you take of the funnel to have a look inside? It shouldn´t touch the burrs or anything.

I also have an aluminum funnel left, it is coated on the inside. If you pay for the shipping, then you can have it for free, but first check your static wiper.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Terranova said:


> This sounds like something is wrong with the static wiper.
> 
> Did you take of the funnel to have a look inside? It shouldn´t touch the burrs or anything.
> 
> ...


Good to see you pop up, Frank, and ever helpful.


----------

